
How styled-components works - bpierre
https://medium.com/@e.gluhotorenko/how-styled-components-works-618a69970421
======
mxstbr
This is an excellent overview over how styled-components works internally! If
you're interested in reading the source yourself, here's the repo:
[https://github.com/styled-components/styled-
components](https://github.com/styled-components/styled-components)

